# Some Recent tool Finds



## cabomhn (Dec 9, 2014)

Well I found some pretty good deals on craigslist over the past week or so! I was able to get a diston back saw, a recent diston crosscut saw with a replaced handle, and 6 socket chisels from ¼" to 1.5". Overall this whole set of tools cost me just a hair under a 100 dollars! The chisels are nice and sharp and are in pretty good shape. A lot of these are older english chisels and they seem to be in good shape for their age. I plan to redo all of the handles in the spring to make the chisels a "matching" set. One chisel is a full tang instead of a socket, so that's a little different but I think replacing the handles would be a fun little project on the lathe. 

Over the winter break I plan on cleaning up the diston saw and refinishing the handle. The blade is nice and sharp as it, so my changes will purely be cosmetic. I can't complain about the price though! They may not be "modern steel" but these will be easier for me to sharpen, and for the price I really can't beat it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 9, 2014)

Always great to see a WB member find a great bargain! Congrats! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 10, 2014)

nice find....don't forget to take pix of the rehandle process...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

